# Which speakers to maximize sweet spot?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

My wife and I are currently planning a major home remodel with a structured wiring installation being part of those plans. I'm in the process of educating myself on home theater and speaker placement so that I don't spend money on gear that is a poor fit for my room and my priorities. I thought this would be a good forum to get some advice and suggestions.

I currently have a Sony 5.1 receiver and DVD player I plan to reuse. With the size of the room, I don't think I will see much benefit from an upgrade to 6.1. I will probably be going with a 50" plasma wall-mounted in the specified location. The house is a block house with tile floors and a 9 foot ceiling.

I have about $2,000 to spend on speakers and I'm really having a tough time deciding what I should go with. Space is limiting me to wall or ceiling mounted speakers, but I will have room to tuck a pretty large sub in the corner. My main concern is that the room is small with all the seating along the edges. If I had a better seating arrangement I would go with one of the recommendations in threads similar to mine, but my room setup has led me to look as speakers such as the Mirage Omnisat v2 to try and make the speaker locations disappear as much as possible.

The primary use for this will be television and movies. Between my wife and I we listen to all kinds of music, but if I had to choose I would put a priority on making live acoustic guitar sound as good as possible. Neither of us has a particularly sensitive ear and generally every speaker I've listened to in this price range is a huge improvement over anything I've owned in the past. I want quality, but I don't want to get something that is overkill for the room size or pay for sound that my untrained ear likely won't notice.

I would appreciate any input.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Jason said:


> I have about $2,000 to spend on speakers and I'm really having a tough time deciding what I should go with. *Space is limiting me to wall or ceiling mounted speakers*, but I will have room to tuck a pretty large sub in the corner. My main concern is that the room is small with all the seating along the edges. If I had a better seating arrangement I would go with one of the recommendations in threads similar to mine, but my room setup has led me to look as speakers such as the Mirage Omnisat v2 to try and make the speaker locations disappear as much as possible.


Those Mirage speakers look nice ... :yes::yes: 

I currently own an Infinity TSS750 system ... but I read a lot about this speakers 
http://www.svsound.com/products-sys.cfm ... 

Good luck


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

With seating like that, I would look for a speaker with good sound and excellent off-axis response vs trying to get some super-accurate speaker. Dipole speakers for surrounds would be an excellent choice if you are simply looking to fill the room as evenly as possible with sound.


----------

